# First Turkey Hunt - Need Advice



## smorley24

This will be my first time turkey hunting and I am not sure where to even start. I have the equipment and have wathched plenty of videos but I do not know how to get started. More specifically I am wondering where the best areas to find turkeys in Utah are? As well as where to set up myself up when I do find a good area to hunt. And my last question is where the best place to find Turkeys in a given area; open fields, oaks, pines, sage brush, etc. 
Any advice on where I should go and how to get started would be greatly appreciated. I would love to get a chance at a turkey this year if possible.


----------



## ruddy

Find the snow line and follow it. Another thing you want to do is put on your hiking boots and get away from the people. Ive lucked out with a little known public land spot that holds a bunch of birds, but you have to hike about 3 miles in and 3 miles out. The birds will work in this spot because there is not as much pressure as other places. One thing you want to do is if you find birds that will work pay attention to what they do, where they roost, where they are feeding, travel routes. Also listen to see how much noise they make, when you figure all this out get close and sit still, decoys work great to we use about 3-5 decoys and it has worked every year so far. Pay attention and be patient and you will find and kill birds.


----------



## smorley24

"Ruddy"
Thanks for the tips and for the advice on the decoys, I was debating on whether or not I should get some but answered it for me. Do you have any recomendations of where I should start looking for Turkeys in or around Central Utah?


----------



## ruddy

P.M. sent


----------



## bkelz

ruddy said:


> Find the snow line and follow it. Another thing you want to do is put on your hiking boots and get away from the people. Ive lucked out with a little known public land spot that holds a bunch of birds, but you have to hike about 3 miles in and 3 miles out. The birds will work in this spot because there is not as much pressure as other places. One thing you want to do is if you find birds that will work pay attention to what they do, where they roost, where they are feeding, travel routes. Also listen to see how much noise they make, when you figure all this out get close and sit still, decoys work great to we use about 3-5 decoys and it has worked every year so far. Pay attention and be patient and you will find and kill birds.


im not gonna add anything, probably the best advise to give. although i do have a question. you mentioned about following the snow line? this is the second time i have heard this. why is that? im not from utah but did well last season, this will be my second season here is utah for turkey.

thanks
braden


----------



## ruddy

For some reason it seems to me that I always find turkeys right about snowline. Im no expert turkey hunter just my observation. Just look for roost trees, and places that look like they hold turkeys. But that is a good question, I dont know why they hang out at snowline, just where ive always found them.


----------



## birdman

ruddy said:


> For some reason it seems to me that I always find turkeys right about snowline. I dont know why they hang out at snowline, just where ive always found them.


Fresh shoots. They are just following the food until they reach their nesting and brood rearing habitat. This is mostly an early season issue or very high altitude.


----------



## Elkoholic8

Here is a question for you guys, does a red head mean a male bird? Last year I took my son hunting, first time for both of us, and we had a bird walk out right in front of us about 15yards. He was set up and ready but we couldn't see a distinct beard. I told him not to shoot yet, and as I went for the bino's the bird flew off. It had a red head, but if it had a beard it was very small. So, do you think that was a Jake or just a hen?
Just wondering for future encounters.


----------



## Guest

Elkoholic8 said:


> Here is a question for you guys, does a red head mean a male bird? Last year I took my son hunting, first time for both of us, and we had a bird walk out right in front of us about 15yards. He was set up and ready but we couldn't see a distinct beard. I told him not to shoot yet, and as I went for the bino's the bird flew off. It had a red head, but if it had a beard it was very small. So, do you think that was a Jake or just a hen?
> Just wondering for future encounters.


dont quote me, but i thought they had to have a visable beard to be a legal bird in utah?

in most cases, a red head means a male bird. but there have been times i have seen shades of reds on the heads of a hen. if you look over enough birds you get to the point where you can tell what a bird is from a long distance away just by body size and the color of feathers. darker black looking feathers usually indicate a male. brown, dull feathers are a hen. the "cream" or "white-ish" feathers on the back are usually brighter in color on toms and jakes then they are on a hen. another thing to look for, on a hen there is a thin, thick(er) strip of feathers that run all the way up the back of the neck clear to the top of the head. on a male turkey they generally do not have the feathers or they are not as noticeable as they are on a hen.


----------



## BPturkeys

*Elkoholic8*.... you did the right thing in not shooting. K-'em-All is right, the real test is if the bird has a visible beard. You learn to tell the difference after a while, but for now, go with the visible beard test and you'll be all right...actually, you should be aware of the beard before you shoot any bird. Many times a hen will appear to have a red head...especially if the sun has the head "back lit" so be careful and when in doubt, don't shoot.

*smorley24*...sounds to me like you've done most of the proper homework...it's now time to just get out there and go hunting. We here on the forum can't walk you through every little single scenario that might occur in the field


----------

